# Anesthesia reimbursement question



## bstephen (Mar 22, 2013)

I am working on a case wherein I have to calculate Medicare reimbursement for anesthesia.  I THINK I have it calculated correctly, but it seems low.  Is there any anesthesia person out there who can check my calculation?  

Becky


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 23, 2013)

(Time Units + Base Units) X Conversion Factor = Allowance

You could provide the anesthesia code you are reviewing, number of minutes of the service, and your conversion factor. And it could be checked.


----------



## bstephen (Mar 23, 2013)

Houston Claim, 2012
Code 00670= 13 base units
Procedure Time = 113 minutes (equals 8 units, right?)
Conversion factor = 21.35
My formula (8+13) x 21.35= $448.35 ???  

Becky


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 26, 2013)

It appears correct.


----------



## bstephen (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank YOU!


----------

